# Firmware: Canon EOS RP v1.3.0



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 22, 2019)

> Canon has released a minor firmware release for the Canon EOS RP.
> *Firmware Version 1.3.0 incorporates the following enhancement: *
> 
> Support for the RF24-240mm F4-6.3 IS USM lens has been added.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## N-VB (Aug 22, 2019)

Well, that was .... disappointing


----------



## Brikna (Aug 22, 2019)

Firmware is not for EOS RP, as you say, but for EOS R.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 22, 2019)

Brikna said:


> Firmware is not for EOS RP, as you say, but for EOS R.


FWIW, the RP also has a firmware update which in addition to supporting the 24-240 adds a fix for high speed strobing.


----------



## Brikna (Aug 22, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> FWIW, the RP also has a firmware update which in addition to supporting the 24-240 adds a fix for high speed strobing.



Yes, but the link is as wrong as the firmware version listed.
This is the correct link for EOS RP and the version is 1.2.0:





EOS RP - Support - Download drivers, software and manuals - Canon UK


Download drivers, software, firmware and manuals for your Canon product and get access to online technical support resources and troubleshooting.




www.canon.co.uk


----------



## Labdoc (Aug 22, 2019)

Meh, They could let you use the silent shutter outside quiet mode. Would really make the RP better. Need this anyway for the new lens that's coming.


----------



## jkirch76 (Aug 22, 2019)

Well, why would you mention the addition of a lens to a firmware? 
Bugfixes and Feature addition is more interesting.
Lens can be added by EOS Utility, right?


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 22, 2019)

Labdoc said:


> Meh, They could let you use the silent shutter outside quiet mode. Would really make the RP better. Need this anyway for the new lens that's coming.



I don't think it will come to the RP, Canon seems have pruned a lot of 'advanced' features to make it less overwhelming to Rebel users moving up to FF.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 22, 2019)

jkirch76 said:


> Well, why would you mention the addition of a lens to a firmware?
> Bugfixes and Feature addition is more interesting.
> Lens can be added by EOS Utility, right?



Yes, but only a few at a time (iirc 5 for the RP, more for the R), but Canon stated in the RF system white paper that the RF lens itself has the profiles. 
I wonder if it's not a lens profile, but something else they claimed to support, like the dynamic IS, but want to safe face in the change log.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 22, 2019)

nice a firmware to make a native lens work. and i cant wait for firmware 1.4.0 that fixes a language error in Turkish. Continue your hard work canon.


----------



## Pape (Aug 22, 2019)

Labdoc said:


> Meh, They could let you use the silent shutter outside quiet mode. Would really make the RP better. Need this anyway for the new lens that's coming.


shoot with 2 picture focus stack and you got silent shutter


----------



## harrylarsen (Aug 22, 2019)

N-VB said:


> Well, that was .... disappointing


----------



## ColinJR (Aug 22, 2019)

What? I thought they now have the ability to have lens profiles programmed into the RF lenses themselves...? What happens when you slap one of these onto a camera without updating it? What about the EOS R?


----------



## kesnfs (Aug 22, 2019)

LOL.
I was hoping for EyeAF improvement


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 22, 2019)

If you were pre-ordering a 24-240 lens, its important, and a urgent firmware update was needed. A major one is still yet to be seen, but I'm sure its being tested and developed. Its a major undertaking to add new features, there are almost a infinite number of ways to crash it.


----------



## zogdart (Aug 23, 2019)

They have added the exact same firmware for the EOS R. So disappointed right now... I'm would like to stay with Canon but they keep on disappointing me. I see all my colleagues changing for Sony here in Montreal, many of them where Canon user. I really hoped for an AF improvements among other things!


----------



## Jethro (Aug 23, 2019)

zogdart said:


> They have added the exact same firmware for the EOS R. So disappointed right now... I'm would like to stay with Canon but they keep on disappointing me. I see all me colleagues changing for Sony here in Montreal, many of them where Canon user. I really hoped for an AF improvements among other things!


I feel like if this is enough to push you over the edge, then you were going anyway ...


----------



## zogdart (Aug 23, 2019)

Jethro said:


> I feel like if this is enough to push you over the edge, then you were going anyway ...


Not yet, I'm waiting for the EOS R pro body this will be a make or break for me... I love the RF lens but they really got to step up big time with there body and the AF!


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 23, 2019)

Jethro said:


> I feel like if this is enough to push you over the edge, then you were going anyway ...


Probably, already gone and seeking a justification for the mistake made


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 23, 2019)

zogdart said:


> They have added the exact same firmware for the EOS R. So disappointed right now... I'm would like to stay with Canon but they keep on disappointing me. I see all my colleagues changing for Sony here in Montreal, many of them where Canon user. I really hoped for an AF improvements among other things!


I love how people create an account here just to threaten to jump ship. I also love how everyone these people know has already switched from Canon to Sony, yet Canon doesn’t seem to lose market share.

When you bought the R, did you use it? If it didn’t meet your needs, why did you keep it? Were you really expecting a firmware update to make the AF perform as you want? 

Dear Mazda enthusiast forum, I test drove a Miata coupe then I bought it. I have five kids and the car Mazda sold me can’t transport my family. I’m disappointed that they haven’t installed two more rows of seats in my car, if they don’t do it soon I’ll buy a Toyota. All my friends already did.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 23, 2019)

Zogdart; what are your shooting where the AF in the R needs improving?


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 23, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> I love how people create an account here just to threaten to jump ship. I also love how everyone these people know has already switched from Canon to Sony, yet Canon doesn’t seem to lose market share.
> 
> When you bought the R, did you use it? If it didn’t meet your needs, why did you keep it? Were you really expecting a firmware update to make the AF perform as you want?
> Dear Mazda enthusiast forum, I test drove a Miata coupe then I bought it. *I have five kids and the car Mazda sold me can’t transport my family. *I’m disappointed that they haven’t installed two more rows of seats in my car, if they don’t do it soon I’ll buy a Toyota. All my friends already did.



“... Dear Mazda enthusiast forum, I test drove a Miata coupe then I bought it. I have five kids and the car Mazda sold me can’t transport my family...”

Dear Customer, please be advised that the issue you are experiencing will be addressed with the next navigation system firmware release. 
Thank you for your business. Cordially yours. 
Customer support representative.


----------



## CvH (Aug 23, 2019)

Jethro said:


> I feel like if this is enough to push you over the edge, then you were going anyway ...



Why is it that when someone raised his/her dissatisfaction on anything Canon related topics, it gets shot down?

By the way, I am a Canon user since the film days. I currently have 2 pro bodies, a 5D3 & R and 5 L lenses. I have no plan to jump ship, I am waiting for the R pro as my main camera, but hoping Canon will release enhancements for the R like improves eye tracking AF etc...


----------



## CvH (Aug 23, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Zogdart; what are your shooting where the AF in the R needs improving?



Eye tracking AF.


----------



## CvH (Aug 23, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> “... Dear Mazda enthusiast forum, I test drove a Miata coupe then I bought it. I have five kids and the car Mazda sold me can’t transport my family...”
> 
> Dear Customer, please be advised that the issue you are experiencing will be addressed with the next navigation system firmware release.
> Thank you for your business. Cordially yours.
> Customer support representative.



Bad example. Buying a car is very different to invested in a ecosystem where one may own a few camera bodies and lenses. One can replace a car from one brand to another without need to get rid of the entire ecosystem over the years.

I don't see any issue with wishing Canon to improve on certain feature and/or function, nor have disappointment on a product. I see that as good customer feedback to Canon. Canon may or may not care depending on the number of feedback on particular feature. If no one provide any feedback regardless of positive or negative, how would Canon know what features and functions their customers want on the new gears?


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 23, 2019)

That was a joke of course. You cannot upgrade car capacity from two to five with a firmware upgrade can you.


----------



## Labdoc (Aug 23, 2019)

Pape said:


> shoot with 2 picture focus stack and you got silent shutter


This is true or are you joking?


----------



## Pape (Aug 23, 2019)

should work i think,but you get two pic on every shoot.
and on action may come weird pictures


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 23, 2019)

Just waiting for the features that I find will fill my needs and challenge me in the future.(at 70, that's not asking much. LOL)
Reflecting back to my early childhood days and shooting with my Argus C3, I have developed the patience of a rock. I'm sure some of you have experienced the agony and defeat when your only perfectly exposed and composed frame came back with a scratch though it. Or burning through half a box of paper before you get all the dodging and burning perfect. The times when you had to guess the exposure for the film because the light meter didn't go that far out on it's scale. I don't even want to talk about trying to create panoramas by cutting up several prints!
We have it good nowadays.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 23, 2019)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Just waiting for the features that I find will fill my needs and challenge me in the future.(at 70, that's not asking much. LOL)
> Reflecting back to my early childhood days and shooting with my Argus C3, I have developed the patience of a rock. I'm sure some of you have experienced the agony and defeat when your only perfectly exposed and composed frame came back with a scratch though it. Or burning through half a box of paper before you get all the dodging and burning perfect. The times when you had to guess the exposure for the film because the light meter didn't go that far out on it's scale. I don't even want to talk about trying to create panoramas by cutting up several prints!
> We have it good nowadays.


If it were not for digital, I would not have invested spent so much. Meaning, I would not have the patience, skill, space or money for a darkroom setup. I'd be taking snapshots to be developed at the local Walgreens drug store just like I did when I finally bought a Minolta Maxxum. I used darkrooms in Jr. High and High School, but the teachers barely knew how to tell us how to develop, much less dodging, burning, lighting, composition, etc. Those classes were easy A's. I don't even remember us even cracking a book. That's a shame. It was like taking golf for P.E. while never playing a game, ever. Just two field trips to the driving range the whole semester.

I'm 56. You guys who worked/still work with film in the darkroom are photography geniuses as far as I'm concerned. Tedious and expensive to do. Far more expensive than digital, I think. My hat is off to you guys.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 23, 2019)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Just waiting for the features that I find will fill my needs and challenge me in the future.(at 70, that's not asking much. LOL)
> Reflecting back to my early childhood days and shooting with my Argus C3, I have developed the patience of a rock. I'm sure some of you have experienced the agony and defeat when your only perfectly exposed and composed frame came back with a scratch though it. Or burning through half a box of paper before you get all the dodging and burning perfect. The times when you had to guess the exposure for the film because the light meter didn't go that far out on it's scale. I don't even want to talk about trying to create panoramas by cutting up several prints!
> We have it good nowadays.


I look back thru my photos (mostly slides) from my C3 and am shocked at how much better even a low cost DSLR can do now. Difficult to compose, focus was never perfect, and exposures were often off. Still, I treasure many of the old photos which were taken of my friends in college. I wish I was 70 again!


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 23, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> That was a joke of course. You cannot upgrade car capacity from two to five with a firmware upgrade can you.


But if you get rid of your adult children and pack in the grandchildren (newer and smaller format and probably also Mirrorless) you can fit in more!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Jethro (Aug 24, 2019)

Chz said:


> Why is it that when someone raised his/her dissatisfaction on anything Canon related topics, it gets shot down?
> 
> By the way, I am a Canon user since the film days. I currently have 2 pro bodies, a 5D3 & R and 5 L lenses. I have no plan to jump ship, I am waiting for the R pro as my main camera, but hoping Canon will release enhancements for the R like improves eye tracking AF etc...


So when someone reacts to the most mundane possible firmware update by a level of disappointment pointing towards selling two expensive cameras (and potentially other gear) you would think that to be a commensurate reaction? Of course people are entitled to express dissatisfaction with the specs of Canon cameras (I'm sure we all do), but in some cases its just an excuse to trot out well worn tropes that don't deserve much better than being 'shot down'.


----------



## zogdart (Aug 24, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Zogdart; what are your shooting where the AF in the R needs improving?


I shoot a lot of magazines. French Canadian celebrities, red carpet, and also a lot models for a magazine that is similar to FHM/Maxim... so I'm pretty versatile. I would like to be able to use the face detection without having to constantly switch when I am a little to far away. it rarely work for 3/4 it often switch to the multiple box focusing on the wrong area (Torso or lower) then I need to switch back to one point focus, causing me to loose some candid moments. I was hopping that canon would have made some improvement with the 1.3 firmware.


----------



## zogdart (Aug 24, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> I love how people create an account here just to threaten to jump ship. I also love how everyone these people know has already switched from Canon to Sony, yet Canon doesn’t seem to lose market share.
> 
> When you bought the R, did you use it? If it didn’t meet your needs, why did you keep it? Were you really expecting a firmware update to make the AF perform as you want?
> 
> Dear Mazda enthusiast forum, I test drove a Miata coupe then I bought it. I have five kids and the car Mazda sold me can’t transport my family. I’m disappointed that they haven’t installed two more rows of seats in my car, if they don’t do it soon I’ll buy a Toyota. All my friends already did.


I love how people can make a judgment on one post!
I have been a Canon user for many years, I have also been a platinum CPS member for many years. I pay top dollar for my gear and So I think it's ok for me to say that I'm disappointed. It's the Canon mentality that bugs me. Look at the RP for exemple they didn't put de 24FPS for video but we have it on older camera!!! they could have sell much more by doing it but they wanted to make sure that if you need the 24FPS you would have to buy the R. Even the rep from Canon over here doesn't get it! We know they could improve some things via firmware. But unfortunately nothing was done for the R with V1.3 I love Working with my Canon but if Sony would have the same science of color (Canon is the best for me) and would have better menu I probably would have jump ship already. I'm really hopping they could provide us with a better EYE focusing system. A colleague of mine shoots for a newspaper and I saw a shoot with his Sony A9 from a NHL game and the AF is just mind blowing... So I would really like a big improvement on this because it would give me more freedom and would not have to constantly switch the AF to eye tracking to the one box AF and then changing my point of Focus.I Would have also like to have at least the 120fps in HD


----------



## CvH (Aug 24, 2019)

Jethro said:


> So when someone reacts to the most mundane possible firmware update by a level of disappointment pointing towards selling two expensive cameras (and potentially other gear) you would think that to be a commensurate reaction? Of course people are entitled to express dissatisfaction with the specs of Canon cameras (I'm sure we all do), but in some cases its just an excuse to trot out well worn tropes that don't deserve much better than being 'shot down'.



I totally agree that there are some just plain bored and jump on forum to complained on everything. But I can’t see any big deal by expressing disappointment that the new firmware didn’t include some new features. Especially the last firmware update for the R includes the silent and eye tracking AF.


----------



## Jethro (Aug 24, 2019)

Chz said:


> I totally agree that there are some just plain bored and jump on forum to complained on everything. But I can’t see any big deal by expressing disappointment that the new firmware didn’t include some new features. Especially the last firmware update for the R includes the silent and eye tracking AF.


OK, well, there is generally expected to be a major firmware upgrade coming in the next month or so (ie not a routine one just to accomodate a particular new lens), so perhaps that will address some of those concerns.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 24, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> But if you get rid of your adult children and pack in the grandchildren (newer and smaller format and probably also Mirrorless) you can fit in more!


Nuh.. just use any of these instead. let kiddies and dogs travel in style, music volume to the max, soft drinks and in front of a large screen TV. While you, as a driver, enjoying the road in your very own way. And in moderation 









2018 Custom Teardrop Camper Travel trailer Rental in Lakeway, TX


See 6 photos of this 2018 Custom Teardrop Camper Travel trailer in Lakeway, TX for rent now at $102.90/night




www.outdoorsy.com.au


----------

